# How do I make him last longer?!?



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

My husband cums so quickly! We've tried rings, pills, condoms.... nothing works. Ughhhhhhhhh

Help me!!!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Has he tried kegal excercises?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C123 (Jun 20, 2012)

Try a sensitivity cream on the inside of the condom. 

You could also try building up his stamina by engaging in exercises with him. Get him to the point of orgasm and then force him to stop (this doesn't have to be during sex and probably shouldn't be for your sake). Then, once the urge has passed, get going again and get him to point of orgasm and stop. Keep doing this. Over time, he will learn to control it. Basically the same thing as kegal exercises except you can help him do it.

Also, change your profile pic because the poor guy's face is now linked to this post!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Does he make you cum first? Or after he does? Try changing the order.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you tried having him get off earlier in the day, say an hour or two before sex? 

To extend on that, try a week of sex (sex everyday for a week). I'd wager that by the third or fourth day, he'll be lasting much longer and by the end of the week it could be a really long time. Myself, if it's been say 3-4 days between, I'll go pretty damn quickly, much quicker than I want. But if sex is much more frequent, it helps prevent you from getting over excited.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

He makes me cum first...with oral...or a vibrator... which is fine but sometimes I just wanna be pounded hard! Lol ughh 

We have tried creams...but do they take away a lot of feeling to the point of possibly going soft?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I always find I last much longer with wifey on top, plus as she has more control over proceedings she always (99%) cums first, we then have the option of turning over or sideways and continue and for some reason the fact that I have lasted while she is on top makes me last longer after.

You both look fairly young and when I first got married I was on a hair trigger too.
For me, and I suspect for your man too, I was so lost in the moment of making love, so full of desire and passion for my wife that I found it difficult to exert control. With me it took a lot of effort while younger to exert that control, which can spoil the sex a little as you constantly have to exert control. Now it happens much more naturally.


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

There's lots of "tricks" you can do to extend his sexual stamina. Changing sexual positions is the most subtle and useful trick. Woman-on-top tends to help make the man last a bit longer. Him coming before sex with you also helps him last longer. 

Someone mentioned kegel exercises, and that's not a bad idea at all. Tell him to work on that. Tell him to hang a wet hand towel over his erect penis, and squeeze and hold his kegel muscles for about ten seconds, repeatedly. He should make a routine of this. 

I'd also advise you to to masterbate with him. No porn, no toys, just you, him, and your hands. Have him (and you) explore his body and genitals. The object isn't to make him come, but to help him familiarize himself with his sexual energy, and his strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I mean this seriously... not poking fun at you or anything...

what a fun problem to try and fix!

Go slow, pause, stop. Go again. Lets try this way, or that.



Yeah - I bet it can be frustrating too, obviously to have the cork pop off just when you are getting rolling.

For me - I have to say the certain positions just add so much...uhm... 'tension' on my little friend (like doggie) that things seem to progress much more rapidly. Softer, gentler positions (like missionary, or her on top - if she isnt leaning back!) less so - undoubtedly you know all that too.

Practice, Practice, Practice. I also feel that when I am relaxed and dont have any particular goal in mind, like orgasm, things progress at a more measured pace. Not that I ever have that as a concious 'goal', but lets face it - sometimes it can come on like a freight train - lets face it she turns me on - which can be fun too. Without a doubt 10 minutes later, the second round is much easier to moderate. We only rarely get to round 3.

Maybe dont worry so much about the first round if a 2nd round would be more like a stroll in the park rather than a 40 yd dash? I know lots of guys however that are toast for a few hours after... so it depends on your routine - dont know if getting him off once first (HJ, BJ whatever) would be a good idea for you.

just babbling...


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Jibril said:


> The object isn't to make him come, but to help him familiarize himself with his sexual energy, and his strengths and weaknesses.


:iagree:


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Have you tried having him get off earlier in the day, say an hour or two before sex?
> 
> To extend on that, try a week of sex (sex everyday for a week). I'd wager that by the third or fourth day, he'll be lasting much longer and by the end of the week it could be a really long time. Myself, if it's been say 3-4 days between, I'll go pretty damn quickly, much quicker than I want. But if sex is much more frequent, it helps prevent you from getting over excited.


If he cums already in the day..he has issues keeping it up later. So that's a no go.

We've done a week straight of sex...and it does help. But not tremendously. We generally have sex every other day or every 2 days. But if it were up to me we'd be doing it everyday! Hubs is tired at night cause he gets up at 5 for work and works 7 days a week. He's asleep before me most of the time and I feel bad waking him up.

The only upside to this is that giving him a bj is a breeze cause it doesn't take more then a couple minutes! Lol


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

What about if he has a nap after coming home for like an hour? A little recharge so to speak?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> I mean this seriously... not poking fun at you or anything...
> 
> what a fun problem to try and fix!
> 
> ...


Stop. Go. Stop. Go. Stop. Go. Lol!

Me on top does slow things down..and maybe I can get a whole 60-70 seconds out of that.

I must admit we've come a long way in the last 5 years. He used to go a few pumps and be ready to burst...at least now he can hold it for a minute or 2....maybe sometimes 5. 

I can cum very quickly....so we mesh well.. but sometimes I just want more!

The only time he can last forever is if I wake him up early, early before he has to get up for work. His morning wood can go forever...but he can't cum and that makes it less fun for me.


----------



## justbidingtime (Sep 25, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> Have you tried having him get off earlier in the day, say an hour or two before sex?
> 
> To extend on that, *try a week of sex (sex everyday for a week)*. I'd wager that by the third or fourth day, he'll be lasting much longer and by the end of the week it could be a really long time. Myself, if it's been say 3-4 days between, I'll go pretty damn quickly, much quicker than I want. But if sex is much more frequent, it helps prevent you from getting over excited.


I tried asking for that and my wife just laughs and says ewww!!!!!!!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

So he blows his top quickly, unless it's in the morning, and then he can't go at all?

I'd like to say that's weird, but I never get it in the morning so I really don't know. I'd assume that I could go in the morning, but the opportunity never presents itself. Lucky ******!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

justbidingtime said:


> I tried asking for that and my wife just laughs and says ewww!!!!!!!


Laughs and then says ewww, sure makes you feel like a man huh? I'd likely get a similar response if I asked (minus the ewww at least, but still...).


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

honestly - I live on morning sex. Morning wood is 'big' with us.

Funny how the day always seems to start off sunny! I can think of worse ways to rise and shine.

----

Run with the stop/go thing. It tickles your funnybone, run with it. It doesnt have to be funny and you both dont have to sit there like limp fish and he shouldnt have to do algebra i his head. I think if you can get in the mode of simply enjoying being coupled (and who doesnt!) you are both going to get more out of it - and more of it... over time.

As I think of this.. man.. I'd feel like a failure if my wife ever hinted I was routinely popping off way too quick. Yeah - sometimes you could use me to time an egg - same as lot of guys I think... but do be careful about letting your disappointment leak out.

go for it. Get going, get deep and just hang out there and make out. Move just enough to keep things 'up' and if you or he feels like the energy is waning then let the gate down and go for the big finish and enjoy it.

practice practice practice.

I love the fact that you are going to work in this. Its all good.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

He sounds like a lucky guy to me....
you obviously turn him on.
Keep experimenting. Lots of things to try here.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

First time I met my wife, she hadn't had orgasm for 6 months, so she did orgasm quickly. After that, we had sex everyday for about 9 months before we are married, sometimes 2-3 times a day, we even had 5 in a day, so I did always last long enough to give her orgasms first...
After our daughter was born, sex went down to once a month, and I used to have hair trigger which sometimes made her mad. But now, I had learn to control it through kegel and edging, I could last from 15 minutes to half an hour, until she has her first...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## srcampbell1975 (Sep 12, 2012)

the kegals work very well...suggest when he is urinating, that he stops mid stream, holds for 5 sec, start again, then repeat. have him do this every time he uses the restroom. 
my H also has these issues and he has started doing that as well as using a **** ring, dont get a cheezy really flexible one, get a good quality one, place it around his penis and behind his nuggets while he is flaccid. it works wonders!!!! Also like others have mentioned, masterbating frequently can also help. 
much luck


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

A low dose of an SSRI antidepressant medication like Paxil will slow the ejaculation reflex dramatically. If he isn't depressed the medication won't have any effect on him but because the major side effect of the medication is inhibited ejaculation, SSRI's are used "off label" by many doctors to treat Premature Ejaculation. Google it.


----------



## barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2012)

The only time he can last forever is if I wake him up early, early before he has to get up for work. His morning wood can go forever...but he can't cum and that makes it less fun for me.[/QUOTE]


Thank you for tht advice im a wife going threw the same thing!! my husband is 23 we have been together steady for 7 years married for 6.he also cums quickly BUT not as quickly as he did when we first got together..he can last mabey 5 mins 7 if im lucky and i have also programmed myself to cum quickly and he also always pleases me first orally fingers vibrators first..so im all swollen and its always easy for me to cum in the amount of time,BUT SOMETIMES I ALSO want to just have CRAZY WILD SEX where im just slammed HARD!! and for a period of time!! gratefully my husband can do tht BUT ONLY for like 3 minutes!!! so im okay its getting better!!
but i m deffently going to try the morning wood thing thnks for tht advice..!!!!!!!!!!!
i think for u try to do tht kegl exercise suck him to the point where hes bout to cum and then stop dnt let him get there..then do it over and over..while ur haveing sec when hes bought to cum make him stop get off you and give u oral some fingers a dildo..to keep you going..and then when hes calm down for like mabey 2 to 5 then he can start going at it again!! ive also done tht...!! tht deffently called for a spectacular night have sex MORE OFTEN! his stamina will start to get better the more often you do it hope all works out


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

If he goes to his doctor he can try Celexa, it's an anti depressant. The side effect is that the guy can go for a long time. Only a low dose. 
I hear that Docs will prescribe this for premature you know what.

I was on it for other things, the side effect was great for the sex part. Except my wife doesn't like to go that long, she gets sore. I thought it was fun for awhile though. I went off it and BAM back to 15 minutes tops. Haha!


----------



## JustAboutDone (Feb 3, 2011)

I used to be the WORST for over 10 years of my sex life -- I would ejaculate after 30 seconds to a minute every time, embarrassing and not enjoyable for me or my wife. Then, after 10 years ( and a wife that hung in there with me) I bought desensitizing condoms (AND cream) and gave it a shot. At first they worked ok, I would last for 3-5 minutes -- much better than before, but still had to hold back to not lose it too early. Then I started to put the cream and condom on before I even stepped foot into bed, and had it on while I brought my wife to orgasm (oral, vibrator, etc). After she had her orgasm, usually takes 5 minutes, the cream soaked in and I am fully ready to perform. I can go 15-20 minutes, no holding back, any position and any speed she wants)!! I never thought I would be able to have sex like this in my life, given I was one of the worst case scenarios for premature ejaculation.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

How can you make him last longer? Stop being so darn sexy! Just kidding, but I always felt some reality in it. My x wife never complained about my endurance, but i certainly didn't last a long time. I'd read about ways to make a guy last longer, then I'd look at her and think, "How is a guy supposed to last a long time with that sexy woman?"


----------



## Cappadonna (Nov 13, 2012)

JustAboutDone has it correct. Try this stuff: derma-planet.com 
It is very strong so be careful. If you have trouble finding anything at drugstore use oragel. Sometimes ill take the cream from a few condoms and rub it on way before sex. Let it soak in for a while. Sometimes a start applying an hour before sex. Use it with comdoms at least at first. But after you see how it affects you, take a hot shower before sex and rinse well so you dont numb her. I found that i even last longer without it now as my confidence has improved and it less anxiety. Its like training wheels. I keep it secret from my wife lol she just thinks im getting better with age lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

If all the stuff on here people have sgguested do not work and you are just lookinmg to get pounded and if he is game why not use a strap-on he could wear or other toys and while he is using them on you he may get hard again from being so turned on..


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Sometimes it is caused by masturbation technique. Especially if he feels guilty about masturbating so does it urgently so as not to get caught. If you are open enough to talk about masturbation ask him to try taking it slow and holding off on ejaculation until he 'reconditions' himself to lasting longer.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Lots and lots of practice. Recovery time varies, so you need to experiment. Perhaps if you try early, before work, and then again in the evening?

The more you practice, the better you get. 

And every day for a week isn't long enough. (We were a month in before my wife told me she was aiming for the year .....  )


----------



## Cappadonna (Nov 13, 2012)

The benzocaine creams really work well if applied in advance there are a few and they all work a little different. I like taking the desensitizing cream off a few durex condoms and applying in advance but that can get expensive. I did a lot if experimentation. Even Oragel works in a pinch but texture is funny and I think it needs to be wet to soak in. They all eventually wear off so you can enjoy youself after and i found that i last just as long on the second or third rounds after using them. It is soo awesome now i can go for an hour with the stuff. Try it combined with ED pills and you will be in total control. Sex is so great now I can't believe I did without it all these years. I now I give my wife countless multiple multiple orgasms and just now discovered she is a squirter lol. Please try this and let us know how you do. If it doesn't work perfectly at first keep trying and let us know the reason I'm sure I can provide many suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Ano said:


> My husband cums so quickly! We've tried rings, pills, condoms.... nothing works. Ughhhhhhhhh
> 
> Help me!!!!


I used to have that problem. I think it was because my ex was so tight. That has a lot to do with stamina, believe me!  I had even tried spraying Solarcaine on my penis, without her knowledge, just before we had sex. It desensitized my penis and gave me staying power all right, but apparently there was enough residue to desensitize her too. She didn't come that time so it was our last "Solarcaine Shag"


----------



## mrcow (Jan 27, 2010)

my two cents:

I've read quite an amount of stuff on this - because I suffer (well, I don't, my wife suffers) from the same issue, so I can share what I've found so far. 

regarding suggestion to try to stop the stream - it is a good exercise to help one to locate the muscles. most of the resources - at least those geared towards women audience, strongly recommend against it as a usual practice - may lead to some unrinatory tract issues later. 
I did the regular kegels for a while - I can't really say they helped much. sure, stronger erections and all, but I still was trigger happy; what seemed to work (before all the rest of sex/emotional issues, but that's another story) were reverse kegels - when one has to "push out" the muscles instead of squeezing them. not sure what effect will the reverse kegels have on women, haven't checked that. 

thing is with both types of exercise - don't overdo it! and give them a rest, as all muscles, these, too, require time to heal and grow, normal regime would be to work out one day, rest another, work out, rest, and so it goes. 

there's also an opinion that PE starts in the big head, not in the small one. lack of confidence, "nice guy" syndrome, all of this also should be explored.

this is also a good book to read on subject: Coping With Premature Ejaculation: How to Overcome PE, Please Your Partner & Have Great Sex: Barry W. McCarthy PhD, Michael E. Metz PhD: 9781572243408: Amazon.com: Books , I recommend that.


----------



## RollinLefty (Nov 11, 2012)

Although I am not "trigger happy," it takes a lot of effort and focus to get my wife to climax. I try to hold out until she orgasms whenever we have sex. Most of the time I am successful. The stop and go method is really helpful as mentioned many times already. One thing I have noticed about myself is that I can control my orgasm by flexing or relaxing my leg muscles. If I contract my calf muscles and point my toes, I can orgasm very quickly. On the other hand, it I keep my leg muscles relaxed (especially while she is on top) I can go much longer. Not sure if it is the muscle contractions or just the focus being shifted, but it certainly works for me.

May sound strange, but I would suggest having your husband try this while masturbating. It is easy to see if this may work or not for him.

Good luck!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> Have you tried having him get off earlier in the day, say an hour or two before sex?
> 
> To extend on that, try a week of sex (sex everyday for a week). I'd wager that by the third or fourth day, he'll be lasting much longer and by the end of the week it could be a really long time. Myself, if it's been say 3-4 days between, I'll go pretty damn quickly, much quicker than I want. But if sex is much more frequent, it helps prevent you from getting over excited.


I agree

The problem with too frequent sex too is that it lessens the enjoyment and intensity of the orgasms as well for men, but in OP's case, it can work for both of them


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr B said:


> A low dose of an SSRI antidepressant medication like Paxil will slow the ejaculation reflex dramatically. If he isn't depressed the medication won't have any effect on him but because the major side effect of the medication is inhibited ejaculation, SSRI's are used "off label" by many doctors to treat Premature Ejaculation. Google it.


Ain't that the truth.

My husband takes FOREVER. Opposite problem of you, OP.

He currently takes 20mg of Prozac a day. Before that he was on Tramadol.

The bad thing about using SSRI's is that they also inhibit sex-drive... Kind of a catch-22...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is a great thread. Thanks. I have the same question and these answers are great. PE is like the elephant in the room that my husband and I have never talk about, but it's getting worse. I can tell my husband is feeling worse. I don't come from intercourse anyway (wish I did - sounds great), but still, it's not good for him to come in 3 seconds and then when we try again a few minutes later, he came in 5 seconds. The thing that baffles me, is that the first time, he wasn't even that hard. I was on top and had trouble getting him in me because he wasn't hard at all. I manually stimulated him, got him sort of hard, and he came in 3 seconds. Same thing with the second time. How can a guy come if he isn't even rock hard?

But, as awkward as it will be for me, and difficult for him, I will make the suggestions of the kegel excercizes, and cream, and try a c*** ring. I think he's afraid of these rings, though. About 2 years ago, I bought some thick elastic thing that I wasn't sure how to use and put it around his balls. And it was either putting it on or taking it off, but I hurt him so bad, his balls hurt for days, but I'll look into this ring thing.

Thanks for all these suggestions.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks. I have the same question and these answers are great. PE is like the elephant in the room that my husband and I have never talk about, but it's getting worse. I can tell my husband is feeling worse. I don't come from intercourse anyway (wish I did - sounds great), but still, it's not good for him to come in 3 seconds and then when we try again a few minutes later, he came in 5 seconds. The thing that baffles me, is that the first time, he wasn't even that hard. I was on top and had trouble getting him in me because he wasn't hard at all. I manually stimulated him, got him sort of hard, and he came in 3 seconds. Same thing with the second time. How can a guy come if he isn't even rock hard?
> 
> But, as awkward as it will be for me, and difficult for him, I will make the suggestions of the kegel excercizes, and cream, and try a c*** ring. I think he's afraid of these rings, though. About 2 years ago, I bought some thick elastic thing that I wasn't sure how to use and put it around his balls. And it was either putting it on or taking it off, but I hurt him so bad, his balls hurt for days, but I'll look into this ring thing.
> 
> Thanks for all these suggestions.


We have a rabbit ring and an ordinary 'flat' ring. Mrs Wysh is not so keen on the rabbit one because I tend to get too excited and the rabbits ears thing can bump her a bit. Both of ours vibrate so I wouldn't say that they are very good for holding off PE.
I was trigger happy when I was younger but over the years have learned to hold back.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I sometimes have issues with PE.

What helps me is:

- more frequent sex, typically it is once a week which isn't often enough
- condoms for PE .... they have numbing lotion inside them. As another poster said, my wife didn't like the numbing lotion without a condom because it made her feel numb as well. The secret with the condom is to put it on 10 minutes or more before intercourse. It takes a bit for the numbing lotion to take affect.

Planning Sex - The biggest thing for me is planned sex. It seems when I am worse is when I am approaching my wife and not sure whether I am going to be rejected or not. I will be rubbing her back and we are being close. I get too excited thinking about when I should change from being close to being 'sexy'. By the time she gives me the signal that she is into it, I am too turned on.

If we plan a nooner with the kids out of the house, or she comes to bed with lingerie on, then it takes the pressure off and I seem to last longer.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

I find that position and foreplay have a lot to do with performance. Fairly logical, but if she plays with me, goes down on me, works me up etc too much, then it's fairly challenging later.. 
As for position, she loves it from behind/the side, which is great but unfortunately that feels incredible and well.. you know the rest. 

So I suppose when you're really suffering it's important to keep those things in mind, and avoid them. 

Interesting reading the other tips too. Never thought a co*ckring was for that actually. Any guys here tried it, with success?


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> By the time she gives me the signal that she is into it, I am too turned on.
> 
> If we plan a nooner with the kids out of the house, or she comes to bed with lingerie on, then it takes the pressure off and I seem to last longer.


That's an interesting observation. Myself and my DW were just talking about this subject this past weekend and notice the same. A 'quickie' so to speak would lead to my PE. But, plan an event and there were no problems. We thought it strange. My solution, plan for hrs of fun before hand


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> My husband takes FOREVER. Opposite problem of you, OP.
> 
> ...


I took Prozac for a while several years ago. It made me last way longer (I never had issues with PE; took it for depression) and had an added benefit; the ending was about 100x more intense than when I wasn't taking it. Worth the wait.

I sure miss that feeling. Yowza.


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> I took Prozac for a while several years ago. It made me last way longer (I never had issues with PE; took it for depression) and had an added benefit; the ending was about 100x more intense than when I wasn't taking it. Worth the wait.
> 
> I sure miss that feeling. Yowza.


Were you able to control it though, to the point that you could actually fire when you wanted to? It sounds like it could be borderline disastrous?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Three step plan.

1) Masturbating and looking at porn are the primary way you learn to maintain erections and control ejaculation. He should practice "edging" daily. Incorporate the kegels into that routine as well.

2) Improve diet and exercise to boost testosterone.

3) Pills, cream, c0ck rings, and other gadgetry.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a lot of good advice on her. I'd also like to add that maybe he needs to have greater awareness of his sexual response cycle. If he hits the point of no return, there's not much you or he can do. Maybe he can learn to communicate to you that he is going from the plateau to the orgasm phase and the two of you can simmer down to stay in the plateau phase a bit longer. Once a man knows how to regulate b/n those zones it can sometimes be easier to last longer. 

Here's a good site that describes the sexual response cycle:
Sexual Response Cycle: Sexual Arousal, Orgasm, and More


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

East2West's notion of edging is basically what i'm describing and i agree that it would probably be better that he practice on his own and then practice with you in bed.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

The problem I have with edging is when I start to get there, I either stop thrusting or just slow way down until it passes, but then as soon as I start thrusting again it comesright back to the edge in just seconds, and this will continue for a long time. So it becomes a series of starts and stops, with the stops being longer than the starts. Needless to say this isn't overly fun for either of us.

When you guys 'edge' how do you do it so that it can help you last longer before you get back to that edge?


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> The problem I have with edging is when I start to get there, I either stop thrusting or just slow way down until it passes, but then as soon as I start thrusting again it comesright back to the edge in just seconds, and this will continue for a long time. So it becomes a series of starts and stops, with the stops being longer than the starts. Needless to say this isn't overly fun for either of us.
> 
> When you guys 'edge' how do you do it so that it can help you last longer before you get back to that edge?


I used to slow down and think of an unsexy image or topic briefly. That would usually be enough to bring me to the start of the plateau phase.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha, I've tried that. Doesn't work for me


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I was also at my best when I was running almost daily. So maybe getting some cardio in could help?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, I agree with that. Cardio would help, but not with my orgasm. I need to get back into shape to conitue longer after I've gone. However I used to run track (ran the 3000m) so cardio wasn't a problem back then, but I still blew my top WAY to early.


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

Just my two cents.....

Does it really matter how long it takes him to cum as long as you have a good time!!:smthumbup:

He should make sure you are satisfied first.....oral, manual stim., toys, etc........ then and ONLY then should he stick it in so to speak, and then he can cum in three seconds and who cares!


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

didntcitcoming said:


> Just my two cents.....
> 
> Does it really matter how long it takes him to cum as long as you have a good time!!:smthumbup:
> 
> He should make sure you are satisfied first.....oral, manual stim., toys, etc........ then and ONLY then should he stick it in so to speak, and then he can cum in three seconds and who cares!


I'd agree, however my fiancee refuses oral and isn't very keen on manual either due to a trauma (rape) she experienced at 14. Toys we've used, but only a few times. So my lasting power is something I'd like to increase.

Don't get me wrong, we've discussed this a few times and she's very comfortable with our sex life, but I do know she'd like it a bit more if I lasted a bit longer too, hence my question. I think the first rule of being a good lover is trying to be the best you can for your partner too, not just yourself.


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ive often had problems with stamina, which is part of what i am such an oral sex enthusiast. 

Things like numbing creams dont help, because with lack of sensation my penis says 'whats the point? Im going to sleep.' stopping right before orgasm never helped me either because again, my penis gets bored of it. Condoms are also a giant pain...mostly because theyre so friggin hard to get on and then they hurt. 

But one thing has worked: girl on top. The key is that she has to know what shes doing. Sliding up and down on the penis is a big nono, because youll rither cum in a few seconds or shell move wrong and just about break your **** off.

For me and girls ive been with, she needs to be on top, and be sitting straight up perpendicular to your body, with your penis in as far as it will go. Lube helps for this. Then she needs to sort of rock back and forth, grinding herself against that bone right above your penis. If all goes well, she will have ss many orgasms as she wants while you should be able to last a lot longer as that motion wont stimulate you as much, but its just enough to keep you going. Hope that helped!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

controlledchaos said:


> Were you able to control it though, to the point that you could actually fire when you wanted to? It sounds like it could be borderline disastrous?


I guess I would say yes I could control it. I never had any problem reaching O but it just took longer. Not in a bad way. And the end...it was unreal how intense it was.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

didntcitcoming said:


> Does it really matter how long it takes him to cum as long as you have a good time!!


In theory we would agree. But sometimes my DW wants a ''damn good pounding'' her words. Very hard to give her what she needs/wants if your coming after 20 secs


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

Oldmatelot said:


> In theory we would agree. But sometimes my DW wants a ''damn good pounding'' her words. Very hard to give her what she needs/wants if your coming after 20 secs


amateurs.....Ok so manually stimulate her until she is just about to explode then stick it in and give her "a damn good pounding" for 20 seconds!!!

Win Win right :smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll run that by her.  I'm guessing she will want something a little more


----------



## SpringMWM (Nov 21, 2012)

There is a prescription oral medicine - Tramadol - which is being prescribed by some physicians for this. I was taking it for some several muscle pain and I noticed having an orgasm required considerably more effort. One tablet, rather than two, may have been just the right dose for us.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> The problem I have with edging is when I start to get there, I either stop thrusting or just slow way down until it passes, but then as soon as I start thrusting again it comesright back to the edge in just seconds, and this will continue for a long time. So it becomes a series of starts and stops, with the stops being longer than the starts. Needless to say this isn't overly fun for either of us.
> 
> When you guys 'edge' how do you do it so that it can help you last longer before you get back to that edge?


Change positions?

Do a bit of cowgirl for a while then change to something else, then back to cowgirl when you feel the urge again. I find I can do cowgirl for a good long time.

You could try kegels but when I have done that I have found it can make me a little uncomfortably tender down there the next day.

The best thing is to practice a lot, tell your wife it's all in the name of science.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Change positions?
> 
> Do a bit of cowgirl for a while then change to something else, then back to cowgirl when you feel the urge again. I find I can do cowgirl for a good long time.
> 
> ...


Lol, science.

I'd love to do what you suggested, and have in the past. My problem is that a position change doesn't slow me down much. I mean, if I'm getting close and decide to change positions, even after the position change I'm back at the edge in 30 seconds or less. I don't know how good the sex would be if we're changing positions every minute. 

I wonder if a numbing cream would be a better investment.


----------



## Deepdivered (Dec 14, 2011)

For a while we had sex every day. I got to the point that some times I would not cume before I was to tired to go any more. After wife got pregnant it went to a couple times a week. Is cume a lot faster at that point. I notice the more frequent we have sex the longer I last


----------

